# تعبئة الشامبو



## 83nona (8 يناير 2013)

:34:
السلام عليكم
انا عملت شامبو مكون من 12%تكسابون
4% كمبرلان
وظبطت اللزوجة بملح الطعام والبي اتش بملح ليمون
النتيجة ما كانتش جيدة قوي
ياريت لو حد يساعدني في تطوير التركيبة
كمان كنت عايزة اعرف اطبع فين استيكارات للصقها علي عبوات الشامبو
انا شفت استيكر شفاف ومش عارفة بيتعمل فين
متشكرة جدااا


----------



## السى اتش (19 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ...
هذه الاستيكرز مكلفة ويبدو من طريقة عرضك للتركيبة أنكِ - يا سيدتى - بأول المشوار فلا تغامرى. 
أما لو كنتى مصرة على خوض التجربة فيمكنك الاستعانة بأحد مكاتب الدعاية والاعلان لتصميم الاستيكرز الذى ترغبين به علماً بأن الأمر مكلف. والقرار لك فى بدء الأمر ومنتهاه.​*


----------



## 83nona (21 يناير 2013)

متشكرة جدااا يا بشمهندس
رد طال انتظاره
هل لدي حضرتك اي تعليق بخصوص التركيبة
انا جربتها ومش بطاله بس اكيد فية افضل من كدة
ارجو من المهندسين الافاضل التكرم بالمساعدة كما عودونا في هذة المنتدي الرائع
فقد يكون هذا بذرة مشروع ان شاء الله


----------



## goky_8 (18 فبراير 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بدايه انا مش مهندس لكني ازاول المهنه ...انا صنعت امبارح شامبو وكان جيد ومش بطال اعطاني المكونات احد معارفي وهي عباره عن
1- 6 ك تكسابون
2- 2 ك kd
3- 2 ك مطري شعر
4- 1 ك مصدف طبعا حسب الطلب وهو لاعطاي الشامبو صدفيه
5- 1 ك عطر ..وطبعا لون حسب الرغبه
وذكر ان هذه مكونات 60 لتر من الشامبو ولكني لاحظت سمك الشامبو فقمت باضافه ماء اضافي واعطاني حوالي 80 لتر والحمد لله كان جيد 
وانا كنت اول المستخدمين بالامس وهذا ما اعرفه والله اعلم


----------



## masterprint (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انا اعمل فى مجال طباعة الاستيكر والطباعة المباشرة على العبوات ممكن رسالة وانا اساعدك


----------



## حامد محمد علام (27 سبتمبر 2013)

ياريت تفيدني بالاستيكرات كلها شامبو وكله اديني ميل الياهو بتاعك لان مش عارف ابعت


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

هذه الايام نصطدم بان كلما اردنا تعبئة اى شىء يقال لنا اقل كمية طباعة هى1 طن ومن نوع واحد طب ليه التعجيز ده . حتى لو مفيش مشكله فى المال مين يضمن المنتج يستمر لغاية ما العبوات تخلص ولا هنعملها مناديل . ولذلك قررت مجموعه من الاخوة المهتمين على المنتدى شراء ماكينة فلكسو متعددة الالوان لطباعة اى اكياس باى كمية لكل المتعاملين فى مجالات التعبئه سيان غذائى او صناعى او خدمى فى حدود العرض الاقصى للرول حتى 35 سم وعلى اى نوع بلاستيك او ورق او الومنيوم طبقتين او ثلاثه ولا الحوجه للجماعة بتوع اقل حاجة طن حتى بنفكر نخليها اكياس جاهزة مش رولات لكى يستطيع اى انسان يخرج منتجه بالشكل اللى يحبه وبالاسم اللى يختاره ولو لم يكن لديه ماكينة تغليف ممكن يعبيها يدوى ولا هنستنى حكومه ولا برنامج من الامم المتحده اعتقد من حقنا نعمل ده دعواتكم


----------



## 83moris (5 أكتوبر 2013)

كلام اكتر من رائع يا م عبد القادر ربنا يوفقكم


----------

